
Google’s Censorship of Cryptocurrencies Goes Way Beyond YouTube - wslh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerhuang/2020/12/31/googles-censorship-of-cryptocurrencies-goes-way-beyond-youtube/
======
brenden2
The scary thing here is how easy it is for one entity to erase vast amounts of
information from a de facto public service.

